# Tire Thumper



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Just curious if it's illgeal to carry a Trucker tire thumper around... (specifically to beat a dogs head if he jumps on my dog, while I am walking him)


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

I carried a 6cell mag lite with me when i deliveed pizza in college. If anyone ask it would be alot easier to explain a flashlight plus i think it would be just as affective. Also you cuold consider a walking stick.

when i run i carry my kel-tec 380


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Every state is different. No one outside of your state can answer that... The line between a prohibited weapon and an allowed one is very fine...


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Take what ever you want duct tape a small dust pan to it then as you walk your dog it is a pooperscooper until it is needed other wise.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Go to the Doctor, and tell him you twisted your knee. Then go get a good walking stick about 3' to 31/2' long, and your covered. You can do a lot of damage with one. Good Luck.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Hell, I will just stick with my .45 on the side. The dog is considered a deadly weapon. No Dustpan duct taped to a broom handle, No tire thumper, No walking stick and No Maglite, just a plain ol Sig. Problem solved.


----------

